# An interesting Bubble Tip Anemone - Flaming Pink?



## Taipan

I'm well aware that this specimen has most likely has gone through some form of bleaching (via high intensity lighting). However; that being said.....I took a chance on this particular anemone since it was "orphaned" at an LFS by a good client who was moving. It has been in captivity for quite some time from the original client. I'm hoping that since it has been in captivity for awhile and the tips of it are still orange/gold - despite the bleaching.....the colour will remain as vibrant. Traditionally from my experience; bubble tip anemones that are "fresh off the plane" and bleached will return to their "normal" colouration in time. Also; the tips are generally bleached as well - no gold or orange. It's currently being held for me as I'm awaiting the completion of my new Display. It's being held under T5 conditions; but low level lighting T5s (4 bulbs, not 6 or 8 bulbs). We'll see if the colour changes in low(er) intesity lighting. No photo shopping or editing involved in these pics. Enjoy.....


----------



## Jaysan

that red...is one crazy anemone!


----------



## teemee

Wow - spectacular.


----------



## Taipan

It's cool....and spectacular now - for the time being. It'll just be plain dumb and expensive if it changes colouration or reverts back to 'normalcy'. I took a chance. 

I'm just hoping that since it has been in captivity for so long and that the tips aren't the A-Typical bleach.....I'm hoping it stays this way.....and splits.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## aln

If I had a bigger tank I would totally get a bta! Thats look so awesome!


----------



## NVES

Wow that's gorgeous!


----------



## Flexin5

amazing colors on that!


----------



## rickcasa

I hope it stays this awesome for you. A showpiece in any tank!!


----------



## altcharacter

Can I be first in line to buy a clone if it splits? I offer a 12 pack of keiths as my bribe!! Oh and some donuts


----------



## Bayinaung

I've seen a BTA like that in a pic somewhere... I think it had rainbow colours. so if anything, yours will turn out with great colours as the bleaching wears off. And like in antique collecting, provenance is more than half the value in identification so knowing the provenance has reduced your risk by a lot. and the price I'm sure justified the risk?  Congrats!


----------



## Taipan

altcharacter said:


> Can I be first in line to buy a clone if it splits? I offer a 12 pack of keiths as my bribe!! Oh and some donuts


You're on the "list". Be forewarned that the list is already long unfortunately. But at least you're on it. I've had some international inquiries from a similar Reef Central thread.....

Anything can happen. Perhaps it won't split. Perhaps it won't survive. Only time will tell.

Thanks for everyone's kind words.


----------



## loonie

I saw this anemone, have not seen such colour before, hope it stays that way. Good luck to Taipan....


----------



## Taipan

*Split.....Cloned......*

Follow-up.....


----------



## altcharacter

Amazing Red! Glad it's in good hands


----------



## aln

thats some wonderful colours!


----------



## teemee

gorgeous anemones , but also like your Caulerpa serrulata mixed in with the gsp!


----------



## Bayinaung

it split? woa. that's fast.


----------



## Faith04

How do you get your anemones to split? I've never been that lucky to have one split! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teemee

not all anemones split - it depends what kind you have...


----------



## Bayinaung

I saw this anemone in person today, and it looks WAY better in person. Its colours are unreal. Man I'm so jealous of the person who bought the other one. Incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Brian

Gorgeous.

Seen a couple at R2O going for ~$120


----------



## Letigrama

taipan, what you say about the tips bleached is true, however, I got a neon coloured like that but orange. When I got it i thought the same as you. a few months now have proved me wrong. the colour stayed exactly the same, amazing super bright neon orange, always bubbled up. good luck, shes gorgeous!


----------



## Letigrama

i can believe yours slip as soon as you put her in the tank!!!


----------

